# [AMD64] mplayer32bit senza chroot

## lavish

E' stato creato un ebuild per utilizzare mplayer a 32bit su un sistema a 64bit senza chroot. 

Per tutto questo dobbiamo ringraziare Primer che ha fatto davvero un buon lavoro.

Topic originale

Riporto le istruzioni per installare mplayer32:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Make sure you have a PORTDIR_OVERLAY defined, skip this step if
> 
> it's already defined:
> ...

 

Buoni wmv a tutti  :Wink: 

----------

## earcar

Grande lavish! Stavo proprio cercando una guida così.....  :Wink: 

PS: AMD64 rocks!

----------

## wildancer

ho solo un problema col plugin...

```
emerge mplayerplug-in32

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-www/mplayerplug-in32-2.80 to /

>>> Downloading http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/mplayerplug-in-2.80.tar.gz

--16:58:07--  http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/mplayerplug-in-2.80.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/mplayerplug-in-2.80.tar.gz'

Resolving www.die.unipd.it... 147.162.218.5

Connecting to www.die.unipd.it[147.162.218.5]:80... connected.

HTTP richiesta inviata, aspetto la risposta... 200 OK

Lunghezza: 174,111 [application/x-tar]

100%[====================================>] 174,111      194.24K/s

16:58:08 (193.63 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/mplayerplug-in-2.80.tar.gz' saved [174,111/174,111]

!!! Security Violation: A file exists that is not in the manifest.

!!! File: files/digest-mplayerplug-in32-2.70
```

Eppure ho messo l'ultima versione degli ebuild presente sul sito  :Sad: 

----------

## gutter

Hai provato a lanciare:

```
ebuild <path_to_ebuild> digest
```

 :Question: 

----------

## wildancer

erano già belli e digeriti, secondo me ci deve essere qualche stupido problema al livello errore nel nom di qualche file... bah... perche vedo che mi scarica un pacchetto a cui manca un 32... devo leggere un altro 100naio di volte l'ebuild

----------

## gutter

Proprio per il fatto che il digest esisteva ricrealo  :Wink: 

----------

## wildancer

ho fatto, era da schiaffare nell'/usr/portage/package/All il pacchetto non avevo capito  :Smile:  solo che ora che è compilato credo non sia per firefox64, non lo vede :/ beh ovvio... ufff, java a 64 va (per sentito dire... ancora devo capire dove sta il plugin nel jre di sun)  e flash su firefox compilato pure, che peccato!

----------

## earcar

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> flash su firefox compilato pure

 

 :Shocked:  What the hell??

Come hai fatto?

EDIT: mi sono accorto solo ora dell'altro 3d.... se ai mod da fastidio che tu mi risponda qui continuiamo nell'altro

----------

## wildancer

nada, falso allarme, se lo linki nella directory lo vedi in about:plugins ma non funziona (o meglio funziona male... vedo www.190.it ma non www.corveleno.com... scusate per i siti non proprio inerenti ma... Ergo: java e mplayerplug-in funzionano a patto che java sia blackdown, su firfox-bin però funziona solo flash e dovrebbe funzionare anche mplayerplug-in32... però mplayer32 a me non funziona ergo credo che non funzionerà nemmeno il plugin... soluzione? ora attacco a rompere e palle a macromedia ed intanto installo qualche altro flash...

----------

## GiRa

A me funzionano i .wmv senza aver fatto nulla! Ho solo il supporto per emulazione a 32bit nel kernel e le varie lib32 installate.

```
 $ file /usr/bin/mplayer

/usr/bin/mplayer: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, AMD x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.4.1, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped

```

----------

